# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سوال در مورد بیانیه جدید سازمان سنجش

## Hasan 1333

سلام
این بیانه جدید سازمان سنجش در رابطه با پذيرش رشته‌هاي صرفاً براساس سوابق تحصيلي در ازمون سراسري خیلی شبهات برام ایجاد کرده!
در مورد این خیلی تاپیک زدن خیلیم بحث شد
دوستان همه میگفتن که مساله مهمی نیست و رشته هاش رشته های کم متقاضین و ....
ولی یه بند توی این بیانیه هست که با حرف دوستان نمیخونه
من از خود سایت سنجش کپی میکنم
به اطلاع داوطلبان عزیز مي‌رساند، براساس قانون سنجش و پذيرش دانشجو مصوب 10 شهریور ماه 1392 مجلس شوراي اسلامي و مصوبات پانزدهمين و شانزدهمين جلسه شوراي سنجش و پذيرش دانشجو مورخ 8 و 12 دي‌ماه 1397،* می بایست پذيرش حداقل 85 درصد از ظرفيت پذيرش دانشجو در كل كشوردر تمامي زير نظام هاي آموزش عالي صرفاً براساس سوابق تحصيلي* با ملاك معدل كتبي ديپلم داوطلبان و بدون نياز به شركت در كنكور انجام ‌شود

داستان چیه بالاخره؟اگر قراره رشته هاش رشته های خوب نباشن پس این 85 درصد کل پذیرش کشور چیه دیگه؟مگر میشه 85 درصد رشته های کم متقاضی باشن؟!
یکی که میدونه بیاد یه توضیحی بده ممنون میشم

لطفا تاپیکو انتقال ندید

----------


## sina_hp

*عزيز با توضیح دادن این و اون چیزی مشخص نميشه چون هیچ کس خبر رسمی نداره و باز هم ابهام ایجاد میشه شما تا 25 دی صبر کن لیست رشته های بدون آزمون منتشر میشه اونجا می فهمی قضیه این 85 درصد چی بوده*

----------


## Ehaam

فرض میکنیم کنکور۱میلیون داوطلب داره،وقتی میان میگن ۸۵درصد از این ۱میلیون باید بدون کنکور پذیرش شن یعنی۸۵۰هزار نفر!حالا این۸۵۰هزار صندلی که واسه این افراد وجود داره شامل:۱=بعضی از رشته های تجربی در بعضی از دانشگاه ها میشه
۲=تمام رشته های ریاضی و انسانی در بعضی از دانشگاه ها!
این بعضی که میگم یعنی مثلا پیام نور،بعضی از دانشگاه آزادها و...
به فرض مثال اینجوری نیس که برق شریف بیاد اینجوری دانشجو پذیرش کنه!ولی برق دانشگاه آزاد واحد علی آباد کتول میتونه بیاد اینجوری پذیرش کنه
امیدوارم گرفته باشی کل مطلب رو

----------


## Hasan 1333

متوجهم
شما میدونی سال گذشته (97) پذیرش بدون کنکور چند درصد بوده؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Hasan 1333


متوجهم
شما میدونی سال گذشته (97) پذیرش بدون کنکور چند درصد بوده؟


85 درصد*

----------


## Ehaam

> متوجهم
> شما میدونی سال گذشته (97) پذیرش بدون کنکور چند درصد بوده؟


چیزی نزدیک به۸۹درصد

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

پیشنهاد میکنم به جای حاشیه پردازی ، تا 25 دی ماه و 17 اسفند ماه صبور باشید تا اول اسامی رشته ها مشخص بشه بعد قضاوت کنید و حرص بخورید ، شاید همچینم بد نبودن ، هنوز که لیست ندادن

----------


## dadash

اینکه شایعه شده فقط واسه پیام نور و دانشگاه ازاده هست چی پس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مثلا نمیان که تربیت معلم یا پیرا بردارن جماعت دارن میگن گفتن معدل بالای 15
کسی خبر داره کجا میره کنکور؟؟
یعنی امکانش هست پیرا هم جزوش باشه ایا؟
کسی میدونه؟

----------

